# G35 --> Skyline



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Hi 350Z peoples!

I just wanted to ask you guys a question since you would probably know the answer best out of these forums. I saw a two black G35's the other day, each had the factory spoiler, one car was four doors the other was the coupe. However, as I watched these cars go by (at different times of the day, not together) I see the infiniti emblem centered on the back of the trunk lid, and below it I read "SKYLINE" instead of the "infiniti" what I was expecting to read. So the US is selling the G35 under the skyline name, or the G35 IS the new Skyline? Very cool nonetheless. :-D


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

The infiniti g35 is the US version of the nissan skyline but it's not the Skyline GT-R that everybody likes. Nissan has decided not to attach the GT-R badge to the Skyline and make the GT-R a different car. what you probably saw is an infinity g35 but has the skyline letters instead of the g35 emblem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

is that why it doesnt have AWD? or the cheap basterds just arent adding it any more?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

AWD=more money!
more money * lots of cars=lots of money!
lots of money = less profit for Nissan!
less profit for Nissan = unhappy people!
unhappy people = less sex!

See the chaotic iterations???!!!! Now you know why they don't add AWD! LOL! So be happy with what we've got!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

That's why they would just raise the price of the car...


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

racingnismo said:


> *Hi 350Z peoples!
> 
> I just wanted to ask you guys a question since you would probably know the answer best out of these forums. I saw a two black G35's the other day, each had the factory spoiler, one car was four doors the other was the coupe. However, as I watched these cars go by (at different times of the day, not together) I see the infiniti emblem centered on the back of the trunk lid, and below it I read "SKYLINE" instead of the "infiniti" what I was expecting to read. So the US is selling the G35 under the skyline name, or the G35 IS the new Skyline? Very cool nonetheless. :-D *


That car you saw belongs to the Lot guy Francis's wife. He works at Infintty. As for the skyline emblems, he ordered those from Japan and put them on her car. Simple. The g35 in japan go under the skyline monker. As we all know Infinity is an American name brand and does not exsist in Japan. 

If you ever had the 350z or g35 on a rack, you will also notice that the front suspension has provisions to be able to except an AWD system. time will tell.....


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Ah, I see now. It just sorta threw me off when I saw it. Thanks for the clarification everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

cant they just make a model with awd too?? have it on like speacil order so they dont over produce them?


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

My guess is that Nissan wanted to see if the public was willing when it came to the 350z and the G35 platforms first before sinking millions more into awd drivetrains???

-verno


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey man, don't give up on an Infinti GT-R yet. I've heard rumors of an Infiniti G35 GT-R. It's rumored to have a 3.5, 4.0, or 4.5 V8. I don't know if it will have all whell drive though, but if Nissan/Infiniti decides to make a G35 GT-R, they better make it all wheel drive.

You can go on www.Google.com and type in G35 GT-R and you will find little info, but it is there as well as the concept version of it. All I've been able to find on it is that it has a V8.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

i dont think it would be right for them to use a 4.5 v8.. it just seems so unothadox for nissan/infinity to use a big motor in a sports car.. somethin i dont think they have done?


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Not yet, but man, imagine how much power you can make out of 4.5 liters...oh man!

-verno


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

V-8? Too much weight. They can still do amazing things w/ the VQ V6 they already have. There's no use for it (V8)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Zwutumean said:


> *V-8? Too much weight. *



not necessarily................


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

V12!!!!!


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

I highly doubt that the G35 will ever become a GT-R, like the Skyline over in Japan. Infiniti here in the U.S. is targeted as a classier car, instead of a sports car. I would love to see it happen, though.

But, anyone can order the skyline emblems, and relocate them into the factory locations of the Infiniti locations. It's a great idea, nonetheless.


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *AWD=more money!
> more money * lots of cars=lots of money!
> lots of money = less profit for Nissan!
> less profit for Nissan = unhappy people!
> ...



Haahahahahhahahahah!!! That was hilarious, but sooo true!!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I agree, I dont think Nissan wants a repeat with the G35 with what happened when they started inflating the price of the 300zx....


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

it makes sense to me that if someone were willing to spring for a 350z, they would also be willing to spring for the AWD.. imo


----------



## nitroracer (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd love to see a v8 in a new nissan GT-R! If they really wanted to compete they could have a 4.5L v8 in the standard GT-R and then a model above that could run a massaged 5.6L v8 the titan and pathy armada are going to use. A car with an engine that size could take on a vette or cobra stock.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

The new concept GT-R R35 Skyline does come with an optional V8 (4.5L).


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no offense to the new V8, after all the engine is awesome, but i think that nissan should stay with its twin turbo charged 6-cylinders. after all, they have been using them for the last 12+ years, and are very powerful. I've seen a Japenese tuner ( Top Secret) do a twin turbo mod of then VQ35DE found in the new skyline ( 350Z/ G35) and that thing hauled major ass, say like 500 whp? anyways V8's are heavy and out-dated, the way to go for top-end power and better acceleration, is lighter weight engines and turbo's after all, i've seen a dodge viper get it's ass handed to it by a Civic hatchback.


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

That's true. I have as well in real life, but that was when I was in Vancouver... not here in Kelowna.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> *no offense to the new V8, after all the engine is awesome, but i think that nissan should stay with its twin turbo charged 6-cylinders. after all, they have been using them for the last 12+ years, and are very powerful. I've seen a Japenese tuner ( Top Secret) do a twin turbo mod of then VQ35DE found in the new skyline ( 350Z/ G35) and that thing hauled major ass, say like 500 whp? anyways V8's are heavy and out-dated, the way to go for top-end power and better acceleration, is lighter weight engines and turbo's after all, i've seen a dodge viper get it's ass handed to it by a Civic hatchback. *


As much as I will want the in-line 6 TT to remain in Nissan's lineup, it is all a pipe dream. The rb was scraped due to size issues compared to the vq. This sucks, as the RB is soo smooth running like a 2jz. And I too seen that black civic hand ass out to that viper. Sick man.  

-verno


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

*AWD G35X is here*

It's here people. Just go onto the official Infiniti website. AWD will be available on the G35x sedan. Not the coupe, however  ... it doesn't say anything about throwing it onto the coupe. However, now that the hardware is available, conversions shall one day occur to the coupes and the Z's  . I look forward to the day I can open a 2nr mag and see a 350Z AWD!!! 

Its AWD, but it's for the snow and rain. You can switch the car back to 2wd as well. I think the computer might be programmed to limit the throttle when in AWD mode to. There's hope though.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

True Z fan well not like the AWD because it won't be a real Z. No where in the Z history has there been a AWD Z. 

It's looking more and more like the GTR well be comming out since they only offer it for the 4 door. The Skyline's are all based off the sedan so it would make sense to only have it on the sedan model.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

AWD for cars hasn't been around since the conception of the Z. I will embrace new technology that enhances performance with open arms. Think of the handling, take off, track times, and new capabilities of a Z with AWD. I think someone needs to Shift_thinking

On another note I'm so glad, I'm not a "True Z fan" because..... then I wouldn't know difference between "well" and will.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

UofLsentra said:


> *AWD for cars hasn't been around since the conception of the Z. I will embrace new technology that enhances performance with open arms. Think of the handling, take off, track times, and new capabilities of a Z with AWD. I think someone needs to Shift_thinking
> 
> On another note I'm so glad, I'm not a "True Z fan" because..... then I wouldn't know difference between "well" and will. *


So far nothing has beat the performance of a rear wheel car examples are F-1, Cart, and they are consider the top of racing hitting the 200 mph mark, something to think about.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah but what about the bugatti( sp?) veyron W16.4 
its all wheel drive and is capable of doing over 230 mph. that shows awd at its excellence right there, because at those speeds, you would need awd and hella down force to keep the wheels planted and spinning, plus braking performance and cornering are enhanced, as well as its lateral G's
yet awd is onl good on occasion, b/c in racing, the extra rotational mass add weight and decreases acceleration

whatever works though, cuz i'd still like to see a reliable nissan with AWD in the states


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The reason F-1s and CART cars are rear wheel drive is because of weight considerations... but if you're not driving a tinfoil rocket with 800hp, AWD starts to make more and more sense... 

a whole bunch of modern supercars: Skyline, Porsche GT2, Lamborghini Murcielago, Bugatti Veyron, Audi Quattropole and S4, Lancer Evo, Subaru WRX STi... have AWD as a default... and some of these are regarded as being among the best handling cars ever.

AWD, it is true, will never match the power-weight ratio and the _dry_ *pavement* acceleration of RWD, but with today's engines providing more than enough power to push cars way beyond the safety envelope of the RWD platform, 4WD is becoming a bigger trend...

too bad Nissan didn't capitalize on its Skyline GT-R tech in the 90s... de-limited 400hp Skylines would have been a smash hit worldwide...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah i wish the old skylines would have global, that would have been sweet


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Actually, the GT2 is strictly rwd, porsche removed the awd off the 996 (current 911) turbo to shave weight.

As nice as awd is, you can't rotate the car around a turn as well as a rwd.


----------



## Paul Sullivan (Nov 27, 2003)

*New Skyline*

You probably saw an infiniti G35 what someone put SKYLINE badges on, but that is the new Skyline. If you go on the Nissan homepage in japan(you can do this by going to yahoo japan at the bottom of the homepage and then typing nissan in the search box) you will see the new skyline on the site. Nissan proudly displays the new skyline which is idential to the US G35 coupe. Talk about disapointment.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Paul Sullivan said:


> Talk about disapointment.


give nissan some time. i really think they will improve on whats the current skyline in many ways. i mean, dont they still have 3-4 more years of production for the current model? lets wait and see what they do


----------



## CS Monkie (Jan 19, 2004)

G35 Power!


----------



## traubenberg (Jan 26, 2004)

*Speaking of G35/Skyline ...*

Surprised that no one has linked to this site yet. Here are actual pictures of Japanese police cars. Included in the line-up:

G35/Skyline sedan
WRX STi
and maybe (just maybe) a couple of other cars you guys will recognize ...

http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~airroute/saitama/

Who in the hell is going to run from the cops when they're chasing you in this monster:


----------

